# Outlet-und-Fabrikverkauf.com



## riudesign (19 Februar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hier habe ich wieder eine Internet [ edit]  gefunden. 
Outlet-und-Fabrikverkauf.com 

Diese [ edit] nach der altbekannten Masche unwissende Internetuser und [ edit]  denen Ihr Geld, ähnlich wie MAGOLINO gmbH. Vor diesen Firmen wird auch ausdrücklich gewarnt. Leider bin ich in die Falle getappt und habe eine Rechnung in Höhe von 59 € bekommen.
*
Daraufhin schrieb ich der [edit]firma folgendes:*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Folgende Antwort kam:*



> Sehr geehrter Herr .....,
> >
> > es bleibt Ihnen vorbehalten, gegen diese Forderung rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.
> >
> ...


*Eins von mehreren Mahnschreiben:*



> ERSTE UND LETZTE MAHNUNG
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ....,
> ...




*Ich kann mich nicht mehr wehren, daraus resultierte diese Verzweiflungsmail:*


> Ich habe bereits meine Anzeige eingereicht. Terrorisieren Sie mich nicht weiter mit Ihren []mails. Ich bin Student und hab kein eigenes Einkommen. Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Sie [] nachweislich arme unwissende Mitbürger ab. Ich hoffe jeder einzelne Cent den Sie von ängstlichen Opfern abkassiert haben und abkassieren bringt Ihnen und Ihrer Familie Unglück und Trauer. Obwohl Sie wissen wieviel Schaden Sie den Betroffenen zufügen nehmen Sie das trotzdem in Kauf. Ich werde mit Ihnen nicht mehr in Kontakt treten.



Bis jetzt ist noch nichts gekommen. Ich warte weiter ab.

*Hier noch die Daten der Firma:*

*Anbieterkennzeichnung: 
Jellow Consulting Ltd., 69 Great Hampton Street, B18 6EW Birmingham
Deutsche Kontaktadresse: Jellow Consulting Ltd., Postfach 920242, 21149 Hamburg
Registered in England and Wales, Registration number: 5461743, Director: C. Blum*


----------



## riudesign (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Outlet-und-Fabrikverkauf.com*

Supersache... kann ich allen nur empfehlen! Vielen Dank
Schaut es euch an.

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Black (7 August 2008)

*AW: Outlet-und-Fabrikverkauf.com*

Hallo,

also, da ich auch jemand bin, der so unvorsichtig war, auf diese Seite zu gehen...
...
...

_Die Seite hat seit einigen Monaten  den Inhalt geändert und den Eigentümer gewechselt.
Das Posting  stimmt daher  zum  heutigen Tage  nicht mit  den  Aussagen, da keine
 kostenpflichtige  Inhalte angeboten werden 

Modinfo _


----------



## avc1 (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Outlet-und-Fabrikverkauf.com*

Hallo,

leider bin ich auch in die "Abo-Falle" getappt und habe eine Rechnung von "outlet.de" erhalten. Mittlerweile wollen die 96,-- Euro im Jahr und ich habe folgendes zurückgemailt:




> IContent GmbH
> Bockenheimer Landstrasse 17-19
> 60325 Frankfurt am Main
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Outlet-und-Fabrikverkauf.com*

Diese Antwort ist aus mehreren Gründen so nicht nachahmenswert.

Wenn es auch i.d.R. kein großer Beinbruch ist, in unqualifizierter Form zu antworten, so kann man sich mit so einem Schreiben aber auch mal selbst ein Bein stellen. Eigentlich völlig unnötig, weil man entsprechende Komplikationen einfach dadurch vermieden hätte, indem man die Füße stillgehalten hätte.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## avc1 (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Outlet-und-Fabrikverkauf.com*

Hallo,

und wo liegt nun genau der "kleine Beinbruch" und welche Komplikationen könnten daraus entstehen?


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Outlet-und-Fabrikverkauf.com*

Also erstmal lohnt die Schreiberei mit solchen dubiosen Anbietern überhaupt nicht, da die bei ihrer "gewinnorientierten" und verschobenen Rechtsmeinung bleiben werden. Allgemein empfehlen die Verbraucherzentralen, dass man so was besser kommentarlos aussitzen sollte - irgendwann hört das von allein wieder auf.
Außerdem, du da geschrieben hast ist wie Hosenrunterlassen. Damit sieht der Anbieter, dass er dich womöglich mit seinem Mahnmüll in die Enge treiben kann und außerdem hast du dem auch noch deine Daten verifiziert und zugespielt, dass du dich wirklich angemeldet hattest. Sowas macht man nicht, auch nicht als Existenzgründer!


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Outlet-und-Fabrikverkauf.com*

Selbst, wenn es so ist, dass man Zahlungsprobleme hat, dann geht das niemanden etwas an. In so einer Sache "aus Kulanz" um Rücktritt vom Vertrag zu bitten, wäre aussichtslos. Das macht niemand. Außerdem gibst Du damit auch noch unnötigerweise zu, dass es evtl. einen Vertrag gibt.

Was heißt "Rechtlich gesehen..."? Das ist Schwabulieren hoch 3. Alles, was Du in so einer Sache schreibst, ist "Rechtsverkehr", alles das ist sowieso "rechtlich".

"Ich werde mich gegebenenfalls... an einen Rechtsbeistand wenden..."
Nun, wann ist denn dieser Fall gegeben? - Wahrscheinlich gar nie.
Man sagt nur das, was man auch macht. 
"Gegebenenfalls" bedeutet bei solchen Schreiben immer: Du bist Dir unsicher. Und wenn man unsicher ist, lässt man solche Schreiben am besten tatsächlich von einem Rechtsbeistand aufsetzen.

Und wo ist der Widerspruch gegen die Behauptung, dass es einen Vertrag gebe?
Wo ist der Widerruf?
Alles das, worauf es ankäme, fehlt.

Alles, was Du da schwabulierst, ist eine klägliche, nicht qualifiziert begründete Anfechtung mit hilfsweiser Kündigung.

Wenn man schon schreibselt, nimmt man die Vorlagen der Verbraucherzentralen. Damit macht man zumindest nix verkehrt, auch wenn man anschließend trotzdem nicht weniger Mahnungen kriegt.

Und die Mods sollten besser die Kundennummer da aus dem Schreiben rausnehmen.
Muss nicht sein, dass der Abzocker das mit seiner Datenbank abgleichen kann, wer hier postet.


----------



## milly (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Outlet-und-Fabrikverkauf.com*

Habe leider auch mit Panik reagiert,als da stand ich hätte mein Rücktrittsrecht nicht wahrgenommen und die Herrschaften würden sich freuen,daß ihr Angebot mir zusagt!!!
Ich verstand absolut gar nix im ersten Moment.
Reagierte auch gar nicht drauf,bis die Mahnung kam.
Jetzt wollte ich vor kurzem diese ausdrucken,da wir einen Anwalt in der Familie haben ,der mir geraten hat nicht dort anzurufen und auf gar keinen
Fall zurückzuschreiben.
Er wollte sich dieses Schreiben ansehen,aber das bizarre an der Geschichte ist ,die E-Mail ist verschwunden!!
Meine Frage nun: kann das sein??
Ich habe sie bestimmt nicht gelöscht,verschoben oder sonst etwas damit
gemacht!
Nein,mein Postfach hat keine "Behaltefrist" und ist auch nicht überfüllt!!
Das kann doch nicht sein,dass diese Firma Zugriff auf meine E-Mails hat,oder???
Ich bin ja kein Profi aber das ist mir echt suspekt!!
Hat vielleicht noch jemand mit verschwundene E-Mails von Outlets.de
Probleme????


----------



## bernhard (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Outlet-und-Fabrikverkauf.com*

Die "Entf"-Taste löst ein solches Problem perfekt. Besser geht das nicht.

Nichts Bemerkenswertes ist passiert.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Outlet-und-Fabrikverkauf.com*



milly schrieb:


> Ich habe sie bestimmt nicht gelöscht,verschoben oder sonst etwas damit
> gemacht!



Von selbst kann keine e-Mail gelöscht werden. Es ist auch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht möglich, dass die "Firma" Zugang auf Deinen Mailaccount hat bzw. sonstwie für das Löschen verantwortlich ist.

War die e-Mail im Spamordner oder im Ordner "Unbekannt" aufgelaufen? Viele Postfächer sind so eingestellt, dass alles, was dort aufläuft, nach einiger Zeit (z.B. 30 Tagen) automatisch gelöscht wird.

Außerdem sind Mahnungen von Nutzlosanbietern sowieso nicht interessant. Bei Webseiten mit verstecktem Preishinweis kommt kein wirksamer kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande. Insofern sind die Geldforderungen als gegenstandslos zu betrachten, es ist also egal, ob man die Mails hat oder nicht. Eine Rechtspflicht, auf unbegründete Mahnungen überhaupt reagieren zu müssen, gibt es nicht. 

Ohnehin ist eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern immer sehr unergiebig, das führt zu gar nichts.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------

